# Was ist besser mehr oder weniger OHM ?



## GaAm3r (31. Dezember 2010)

Mal eine ganz dumme Frage , sind bei Impedanz mehr oder weniger Ohm besser ?


----------



## Sanger (31. Dezember 2010)

Ohm ist Widerstand.
Daher ist nicht ganz klar was besser ist.
Also nehmen wir an wir haben ein ganz langes Kabel und der Widerstand ist höher kommt weniger strom am ende an.
Aber z.B eine Lampe hat auch einen Widerstand, wenn der höher ist leuchtet der Draht heller.

Aber insgesamt ist weniger widerstand besser.


----------



## GaAm3r (31. Dezember 2010)

sennheiser in Kopfhörer/Ohrhörer geschlossen (In-Ear) | Geizhals.at Deutschland
Da bei Impedanz halt


----------



## Sanger (31. Dezember 2010)

Also so wie ich das verstehe ist damit der Wirkungsgrad gemeint.

Also:
Um so höher der Wiederstand ist desto mehr strom muss man zuführen um das gleiche ergebnis heraus zu bekommen.
Bei sound ist das ja was anderes man will ja keine energie wiederbekommen, sondern Töne.
Also würde ich sagen um so niedriger der Widerstand ist um so besser wird die Soundqualität da es keine all zu großen schwankungen gibt.


----------



## GaAm3r (31. Dezember 2010)

Aber wenn ich min. 32Ohm ankreuze ist die Preiskategorie deutlich teurer


----------



## Sanger (31. Dezember 2010)

Also was ich dir auch noch sagen kann ist das je weniger ohm etwas hat um so Lauter können die Lautsprecher werden.
Die 32 Ohm lautsprecher werden warscheinlich für bestimmte anwendungen benötigt.
Siehst ja auch das es da deutlich weniger zur auswahl gibt.

Ach ja und die die so teuer sind die fangen bei einem frequenzbereich von 16 hz an das ist sehr Tief und kann somit auch einen sehr hochwertigen Sound wiedergeben

Aber insgesamt hören normale Menschen den unterschied warscheinlich eher nicht.

Nehm die günstigeren.


----------



## GW-Player (31. Dezember 2010)

[quote="Player.de]
Manche Hersteller bieten ihre Systeme optional mit unterschiedlichen  Impedanzen an. ”Weshalb?” - wird sich der Nutzer fragen. Leiser stellen  kann man schließlich immer. Ganz einfach: Die Treiber oder Schallwandler  eines Kopfhörers arbeiten ähnlich wie die eines Lautsprechers. Die von  einem Magneten umgebene Spule wird von einem elektrischen Feld bewegt.  Dabei ist die Spule an eine Membran gekoppelt, die so hörbaren Schall  erzeugt. Die Spule selbst besteht aus Kupferdraht. Je leichter sie ist,  desto präziser kann sie auch kleinsten Signaländerungen folgen. Leichte  Spule heißt aber auch: Weniger Drahtwicklungen und geringerer  Querschnitt des Leiters, damit eine höhere Impedanz und ein höherer  Spannungsbedarf. Klanglich sind diese Modelle aber meist besser.
 Also: Für niedrigere Impedanzen braucht man schwerere, mit mehr  bezziehungsweiese dickerem Draht gewickelte Spulen. Das bedeutet im  Vergleich zu leichten Spulen oft Kompromisse bei Transparenz und  Impulstreue. Eine niedrige Impedanz ist jedoch Voraussetzung für  ausreichend Lautstärke bei den Pegelbeschränkten Ausgängen von mobilen  Geräten (laut EU-Richtlinie maximal 150 mV bei Geräten ohne  mitgelieferten Kopfhörer).[/quote]


Hochwertige Kopfhörer haben daher immer eine recht hohe Impedanz. Dies bedeutet aber auch, dass das Ausgabegerät höhere Spannungen liefern muss, als bei niederohmigen KHs.


KHs mit Impedanzen bis zu 60 Ohm kann man noch an mobilen Endgeräten nutzen. Darüber werden die KHs entsprechend leiser und die Endgeräte neigen zum Übersteuern, wenn sie nicht entsprechend gesichert sind.

Darüber hinaus braucht man dann entsprechende Endgeräte mit Kopfhörerverstärkern.


----------



## AchtBit (1. Januar 2011)

mehr Impentanz = besser. Je Höher der Widerstand desto besser sind die Frequenzgänge.  Bei schwächeren Widerständen neigt der Schwächste Teil der Box(meist Hochtöner) zum Färben. Er übertönt quasi die anderen Frequenzen was auch oft der Grund ist, das es die HT als erstes durchgeknallt. Weiterhin wird der Verstärker deutlich heisser und schlimmstenfalls können die erzeugten Impulsspitzen auch die Endstufen einäschern. Falls Schutzschaltung nicht korrekt anspricht. Ein guter Verstärker sollte mindestens einen 1:10 Widerstand(z.B 100 Watt RMS : 1000 Watt maximal Leistung) besitzen.


und ein frohes Neujahr an Alle


----------



## TAZ (1. Januar 2011)

TAZ schrieb:


> Die Impendanz ist der elektrische Widerstand im  Wechselstromkreis. Der Unterschied hierbei ist, dass sich die Impendanz  über den Zeitverlauf im Wert ändert, das heisst sie ist eine von der  Zeit abhängige Größe, im Gegensatz zum Gleichstromwiderstand der als  zeitunabhängig betrachtet werden kann.
> 
> Die Impendanz hängt weiter von der Frequenz ab. Bei Kopfhörern wird oft  die Impendanz @1kHz angegeben, also der elektische Widerstand bei einer  Sinusschwingung von 1000 Hz. Das ist aber nur ein kleiner Anhaltspunkt.  Denn es wird nicht gesagt wie sich die Impendanz im Rahmen des  wiedergebbaren Frequenzbereiches verhält. Auch spielt der Wirkungsgrad  hier eine wichtige Rolle, umso höher der ist, umso lauter wird der  Kopfhörer.
> 
> ...



hab mich mal selbst zitiert...


----------



## GaAm3r (1. Januar 2011)

Danke Leute  
Wie gut wären die denn , habe ja ein iPhone.
Das i hinter dem Produktnamen steht dafür gibt auch die 880 ohne i .


----------



## iceman650 (1. Januar 2011)

Wie die sind, habe ich keine Ahnung - nur ich gebe dir einen Tipp:
Bestell bei einem seriösen Laden, am besten bei Amazon direkt - speziell die Sennheiser werden sehr gerne kopiert, also Augen auf, wenn dir der Preis zu günstig vorkommt, Finger weg!


----------



## GaAm3r (1. Januar 2011)

Habe ein 105€ Gutschein bei MediaMarkt werde warscheinlich da bestellen , auch wenn ich da sehr viel mehr bezahlen werde als im Internet.


----------

